

When is it OK to use Flash? - jasonfarrell
http://useallfive.com/when-is-it-ok-to-use-flash/

======
copypasteweb
>Flash soars with video because of hardware acceleration and active streaming

Hardware acceleration and streaming works fine even with HTML4 <OBJECT/>,
providing the choice and configuration of media player if user desires.

